# Making the decision...



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I know I will have to make the decision soon for 3 of my beloved babies. I still call them babies even tho the oldest is in his 20's and the other 2 are in their late teens. All are showing their age...
Bentley is not doing well, he has been going thru recurring UTIs and is just physically going down in condition. Our old man is going to skin and bones. He is having trouble getting into our bed without help. He used to be our alpha and kept the young'uns in line. He was the one that raised so many of the bottle babies to have decent manners. I got him from a co-worker back 10 years ago (he was going to be put down because he was so old) and he took over the house as soon as he walked in. 
Methos is showing his age. He is a bottle baby we got in 1996. He has been my squishy boy since I got my hands on him. 
Pixel is the hubby's bestest bud. For years he was his traveling buddy - going off to jobs with him whether to California or New Jersey, he's logged as many miles as a professional trucker. We got him when we lost our maine **** Tig to old age in the spring of 97 - My sister showed up with him the day after, shoved him at us, handed us his bottle and ran for it. He's showing his age too. 
With all 3 having health issues from old age. And me with health issues too: I'm having a real struggle coming to terms with facing losing them.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I feel your pain. I lost my Sabrina at 20 years old a few months back. I knew it was coming and those last few months were hard but I tried to cherish every day I had with her. I hope you will do the same.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It so often falls on the cat's person to make these difficult decisions. It's never easy, rather it hurts really bad. Just know that many of the members of this forum community have been in those shoes and understand, when many other people do not. You and your husband and cats have my best wishes that when transition time comes, it is peaceful and guilt-free and you are left with many wonderful memories.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

This looks like a hard road ahead. Much sympathy, had to make many of "The Decision"s myself, it's not easy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitties bkitty - and also about your own health concerns.  All I can say is that we're always here for support, even if the only thing some of us, like me, can do is listen and send hugs.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

All you can do is listen to them - you'll know when it's time - but having a lot close in age makes it harder. Much harder.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

One thing I've found - If I have a cat that is not well, seriously long tern not well, not likely to get well, I make sure the vet office front desk staff knows that when I make the decision and call to make the final appointment, I do not want to be put off until next week some time. It's TODAY, darn it, or I'd not have called.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry this is such a difficult time  Know that we're all here for you every step of the way *hugs*


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Our vet does housecalls under these circumstances - makes it a bit easier.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

After antibiotics and dental work (teeth were pulled): Bentley is feeling better. Still feeding him his slurry/mush but the amount he is eating is up and he is not as cranky - at least with me. He clocked War Claw pretty good this afternoon - got to admit the brat was being a brat - maybe he will learn "Do NOT bite the Old Man on the butt.
. FYI War Claw is from the bottle baby litter I got the end of May. Rest of the BattleClan litter was adopted out . WarClaw refused to leave.


----------

